# Hinweis zu Tomcat und SSL mit JSSE



## angerha (18. Juli 2007)

Hier möchte ich eine mögliche Fehlerquelle für nicht-funktionierende SSL Verbindungen unter Tomcat beschreiben, die mir mehrere graue Haare eingebracht hat.

Mein Problem war, dass Tomcat 5.5 nicht auf SSL-Verbindungen umschalten konnte. Alle Einstellungen hatte ich nach den Beschreibungen unter http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-5.5-doc/ssl-howto.html
korrekt vorgenommen, ein Zertifikat erstellt aber es passierte nichts.

Der Fehler war, dass Tomcat die APR-Library benutzte, unter der SSL etwas anders konfiguriert werden muss als mit JSSE.

Wenn sich im Verzeichnis "TOMCAT_HOME\bin" die Datei "tcnative-1.jar" befindet, benutzt Tomcat automatisch die APR-Library für alle definierten "Connector" Einträge in der server.xml, also auch für den SSL-Connector. 

Wenn man JSSE benutzen will, sollte man dieses Jar-File umbenennen oder löschen, um Tomcat daran zu hindern APR zu nutzen.

Dann klappt es auch mit der SSL - Verbindung.


----------

